# 2012 Yard Haunt



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

random shots from around my yard.








this is my haunt on Sunday, 10/28.

And this is Wednesday - we had dried out thank goodness!









View attachment 3094


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite is the raven standing on the pile of skulls. It's such a bird thing to do


----------



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks! that took like about 10 minutes with hot glue. I was in such a rush this year, and I was throwing a lot of new stuff together. I want to go back and age the skulls, not sure if it needs anything else.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I like it! How large is the skull by the tree? It looks HUGE!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I, also, like the bird on the skulls, nice touch! You have some nice props in the pics!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You have a great haunt. Do you have a haunted storybook theme? I saw some pictures in your album that made me think so.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Love the standing scarecrow guy, nice job!


----------



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

MapThePlanet said:


> I like it! How large is the skull by the tree? It looks HUGE!


Map - its about 3 feet tall. The eyes and voice are on a motion sensor.


----------



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the lind words. Scare me - I'm flirting with storybook but am leaning toward all literature. Dante, Shakespeare, Grimm, Shelley, may all make an appearance in future.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like your Bram Stoker tombstone and the skull pile with the crow.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The crow and the graveyard setting is a cool set up. I really like how the scarecrow blends with the cornstalks around him, but his face lights up? That is different, but I like it.


----------



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

Joiseygal said:


> The crow and the graveyard setting is a cool set up. I really like how the scarecrow blends with the cornstalks around him, but his face lights up? That is different, but I like it.


well, thanks, but that was unintended. only the eyes should be lit. I'm going to paint the inside of the burlap for next year to make it opaque. I put him up so late, I didn't realize the burlap was translucent until it was too late to fix it.


----------

